# Monthly Computer Cube Summary 2010



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2011)

Well, it's over. Much thanks to everyone who participated in the past year  I hope some of you will continue to play with computer cubes for fun and for speed.


I compiled this ranking by hand, so feel free to point out any errors. The best time each person achieved on each event is listed. As always, the regular events give 6/4/3/2/1 points for the top 5 placements (not counting DNFs); I decided it would be more fair not to give points for the events that were only held once.

*Final Results*
*1:* qqwref - 123 points!!!
*2:* plechoss - 31 points!!
*3:* Robert-Y - 17 points!
4: uberCuber - 16 points
5: MrData - 13 points
6: PhillipEspinoza - 11 points
7: trying-to-speedcube... - 10 points
8: Erik - 9 points
9: DavidWoner - 7 points
10: Neo63 - 6 points
11: KwS Pall & Owen - 4 points
13: joey & zapper99 - 3 points
15: Chester - 2 points
16: ben1996123, JunwenYao, & mande - 1 point
19: @uguste, Anthony, cincyaviation, fanwuq, flan, hawkmp4, InfernoTowel, Jude, Keroma12, Kirjava, Kynit, Mike Hughey, moogra, onionhoney, Ranzha V. Emodrach, rickcube, Sa967St, SimonWestlund, SuperNerd, sz35, That70sShowDude, Yes, We Can!, Zane_C, & zosomaniac - no points, but thank you guys so much for being part of these competitions! 

Regular events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. MrData: 2.356
2. plechoss: 2.656
3. qqwref: 3.3242
4. Erik: 3.369
5. DavidWoner: 3.540
6. onionhoney: 3.610
7. SimonWestlund: 3.915
8. PhillipEspinoza: 3.999
9. trying-to-speedcube...: 4.176
10. Neo63: 4.369
11. Robert-Y: 4.4492
12. Jude: 4.525
13. SuperNerd: 4.990
14. Anthony: 5.587
15. uberCuber: 5.875
16. That70sShowDude: 5.933
17. KwS Pall: 6.114
18. mande: 6.203
19. Yes, We Can!: 6.306
20. moogra: 6.396
21. rickcube: 6.698
22. @uguste: 6.902
23. fanwuq: 7.7703
24. joey: 8.484
25. Kirjava: 9.251
26. Kynit: 10.2242
27. Zane_C: 10.536
28. flan: 12.215
29. cincyaviation: 12.422
30. hawkmp4: 20.524
31. Keroma12: 1:19.168

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.7726
2. PhillipEspinoza: 9.868
3. Robert-Y: 10.3740
4. plechoss: 10.565
5. Erik: 11.120
6. MrData: 11.318
7. fanwuq: 14.8438
8. DavidWoner: 15.572
9. trying-to-speedcube...: 15.622
10. Sa967St: 15.929
11. Anthony: 16.019
12. onionhoney: 16.276
13. Jude: 17.001
14. Yes, We Can!: 17.110
15. SimonWestlund: 17.266
16. JunwenYao: 17.367
17. SuperNerd: 17.538
18. moogra: 18.328
19. That70sShowDude: 18.696
20. Neo63: 18.929
21. joey: 20.724
22. KwS Pall: 20.928
23. mande: 22.726
24. rickcube: 23.682
25. @uguste: 24.410
26. sz35: 24.932
27. uberCuber: 25.147
28. Kirjava: 27.430
29. Zane_C: 27.778
30. Kynit: 29.3129
31. Ranzha V. Emodrach: 29.467
32. flan: 35.181
33. cincyaviation: 42.912
34. Mike Hughey: 44.700
35. hawkmp4: 1:50.784
36. Keroma12: 3:17.306

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 32.3807
2. Robert-Y: 42.687
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 49.793
4. PhillipEspinoza: 50.037
5. plechoss: 56.300
6. MrData: 1:01.663
7. Jude: 1:05.557
8. KwS Pall: 1:31.83
9. Kynit: 1:44.7207
10. joey: 1:49.763
11. Kirjava: 1:54.873
12. uberCuber: 2:23.233
13. mande: 3:43.160
14. flan: DNF

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 54.0630
2. Robert-Y: 1:13.6110
3. PhillipEspinoza: 1:25.210
4. plechoss: 1:35.633
5. trying-to-speedcube...: 1:36.117
6. MrData: 2:10.84
7. KwS Pall: 2:16.253
8. fanwuq: 2:27.583
9. Kynit: 2:34.4183

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:47.6803
2. KwS Pall: 4:10.337
3. trying-to-speedcube...: DNF

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:38.4097

[B]1x3x3[/B]
1. qqwref: 0.3137
2. Owen: 0.4501
3. zapper99: 0.7517
4. plechoss: 0.764
5. MrData: 0.7943
6. InfernoTowel: 1.2484
7. Yes, We Can!: 2.1810
8. @uguste: 2.435
9. uberCuber: 2.7327
10. flan: 3.8

[B]2x2x3[/B]
1. Robert-Y: 3.773
2. qqwref: 3.9390
3. plechoss: 4.943
4. trying-to-speedcube...: 5.355
5. Neo63: 5.819
6. SimonWestlund: 9.269
7. MrData: 9.585
8. uberCuber: 10.650
9. joey: 10.918

[B]2x3x3[/B]
1. Erik: 7.831
2. qqwref: 7.9561
3. plechoss: 9.880
4. PhillipEspinoza: 9.926
5. MrData: 12.677
6. trying-to-speedcube...: 13.381
7. cincyaviation: 22.400
8. joey: 28.590

[B]3x3x3 BLD[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:25.30
2. trying-to-speedcube...: 3:21.99
3. plechoss: 6:29.31
4. Mike Hughey: DNF

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 6.5206
2. uberCuber: 19.6455
3. MrData: 21.1825
4. Chester: 25.2328
5. mande: 28.6220

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 26.6454
2. uberCuber: 45.1698

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:06.0417
2. uberCuber: 3:23.2733

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 7.6
2. plechoss: 18.793
3. joey: 25.3

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:12.0

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:16.5050

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 28.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:01.0673
2. uberCuber: 3:24.133

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 4.6000
2. plechoss: 5.550
3. Neo63: 6.262
4. MrData: 8.266
5. JunwenYao: 11.373

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 13.5

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. DavidWoner: 13.320
2. qqwref: 21.7083
3. plechoss: 22.430
4. Neo63: 25.670
5. ben1996123: 35.667
6. SimonWestlund: 50.027
7. Robert-Y: 56.257
8. uberCuber: 56.297
9. MrData: 1:13.447

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:00.7
```

Special events (held only once):

```
[B]8x8x8[/B]
1. qqwref: 4:36.774
2. ben1996123: 15:40.14

[B]9x9x9[/B]
1. qqwref: 6:25.538

[B]10x10x10[/B]
1. qqwref: 11:17.943

[B]1x5x5[/B]
1. ben1996123: 3.946
2. qqwref: 5.828
3. uberCuber: 1:42.066
4. hawkmp4: 2:23.594

[B]4x4x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 8:42.625
2. ben1996123: 10:32.507

[B]4x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:20.156

[B]Clock (10x10) (best of 1)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:11.906
2. uberCuber: 5:36.243

[B]Clock (20x20)[/B]
1. qqwref: 9:59.765
2. uberCuber: 20:20.148
3. ben1996123: 1:36:24.489

[B]Clock (30x30)[/B]
1. qqwref: 25:56.750

[B]Gigaminx (best of 1)[/B]
1. qqwref: 7:05.932
2. hawkmp4: 1:09:05.687
3. zosomaniac: 1:45:19

[B]Lattice Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 57

[B]Master FTO[/B]
1. qqwref: 8:05

[B]Master Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:12

[B]Master Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:01

[B]Master Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:56

[B]Square-2[/B]
1. plechoss: 2:05.38
2. qqwref: 2:12.406
3. sz35: 3:45.17

[B]Teraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 20:07.429
2. zosomaniac: 2:54:36
```


----------



## Robert-Y (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for all of the competitions, qq.

I would've attempted more events, but I dislike some controls (not that they can be improved by much more e.g. 666+). Also I can't seem to rotate the pyraminx on jfly's sim which was annoying. To be honest, I'm just too lazy to learn more algs for computer puzzles :/

Oh well...

Maybe this year, if you're going to hold these competitions again, I might form some sorta anti-qq team, where each member needs to tackle at least one event and prevent you from coming first


----------



## Owen (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks!

4 points is the most points I've ever gotten! In anything...


----------



## Kynit (Jan 1, 2011)

This never really caught my eye before, but I'd love to compete in some of these every now and then...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 1, 2011)

I win the award for beating qq by the largest margin at something.


----------

